# My new Blackstone pizza oven



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

A hobby I've had for several decades is making home made pizza. Everything is from scratch. The dough is extremely critical to get the right texture and crunch. (I like thin crust)

I recently purchased a gas pizza oven that is absolutely amazing. It has a 60,000 btu burner and can take this oven over 1000 degrees in 10 minutes. I run it at around 600. It has a stone on a rotating platter and another stone on the top to create a small cooking chamber. Stoves like this were only available for well over $1000. This sells for $365 including shipping to your door. If you're into this kind of thing you will love this oven. Google 'Blackstone pizza oven'. On you tube also.

View attachment 81053


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks good. But not as good as a finished product. Where's the pizza pics? :noidea:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Take a close look at the cracker crust. One is a Shrimp/scallion/tomato the other a brat/jalapeno and the other is a classic tomato/onion/garlic w/fresh basil.

View attachment 81054


View attachment 81055


View attachment 81056


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

View attachment 81057


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice! closest I get is a pizza stone insert on my grill.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

That is awesome! I also like to make home-made pizza from scratch. My kids request it frequently, especially for special occasions and when they have their friends over. I will certainly be looking into this.
How long does it take to cook a pizza?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice! Some day I would like my own outdoor kitchen with a brick-oven as the focal point. We make everything from scratch as well and have used the oven and the grill to get good cracker like crusts, but difficult to beat what you get out of dedicated pizza oven. We did a mojo chicken and a balsamic fig pizza last weekend that were both outstanding, PM me if you would like the recipes.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nature said:


> That is awesome! I also like to make home-made pizza from scratch. My kids request it frequently, especially for special occasions and when they have their friends over. I will certainly be looking into this.
> How long does it take to cook a pizza?


You can do a Neapolitan pizza at around 950 degrees in 1 1/2 minutes. However, I prefer a NY style crust or a thin cracker crust and run it around 550 degrees for 8 to 10 minutes. Heat up time is amazingly fast. I'm ready to cook in 10 minutes. My home oven took around 45 minutes to get the pizza stone at the right temp. I test the temps with an infra red gun for accuracy.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a video of the oven operation. Notice the intensity of the flame.

Pepperoni Pizza Blackstone Patio/Pizza Oven - YouTube


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, that thing's the bomb, Don. What's the max size pie you can get?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Man, that thing's the bomb, Don. What's the max size pie you can get?


16" is the size of the stone. For me that's perfect and is just the right size. I don't make giant boardwalk pizzas anyway.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool and I agree. I just didn't think it would go that big.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

looks good especially for the price, Been using a modded kettle pizza set up and love it. I think you need to crank up the heat and get some char though!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

irie said:


> looks good especially for the price, Been using a modded kettle pizza set up and love it. I think you need to crank up the heat and get some char though!


You want some char? No problem for this oven...

View attachment 81072


View attachment 81073


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

now were talking! looks great man. Might have to grab one of these come tax time. Whats are your cooking times like with it cranked up? I can get the kettle pizza up around 700* on the ceiling and can get pies in and out in 2:30-3 minutes right now. Would love something that can burn closer to 900-1000.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

irie said:


> now were talking! looks great man. Might have to grab one of these come tax time. Whats are your cooking times like with it cranked up? I can get the kettle pizza up around 700* on the ceiling and can get pies in and out in 2:30-3 minutes right now. Would love something that can burn closer to 900-1000.


This oven will give you 900 to 1000 if you want. I have a couple of friends banging out pizzas in under 2 minutes.

Take a look at this video. It gives a little closer look at how this thing works. I love it!!

Blackstone Pizza Oven Demo & Pizza Cooking Time Lapse - YouTube


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

I try and limit my at work youtubing... ill check it out when I get home. Thanks for the tip though, cant imagine I would have ever found this thing on my own.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Am interested in doing an outdoor kitchen with brick/stone oven as focal point. Probably have n outdoor range on one side and an egg on the other. Plan was to use the oven for BBQ and somehow have an enclosure so I can do pizzas inside. It will obviously more of a hassle than the blackstone. Couple of questions:

1) blackstone looks great, especially for convenience. Wouldn't taste be that much better with charcoal or wood in a classically configured wood oven? Be nice to have blackstone around for the convenience, not withstanding all the pizzas you guys are producing look fantastic.

2) how does blackstone do in the cold of winter (ie upper Midwest). I assume fine, just be careful with pizza stone ?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

billybarue said:


> Am interested in doing an outdoor kitchen with brick/stone oven as focal point. Probably have n outdoor range on one side and an egg on the other. Plan was to use the oven for BBQ and somehow have an enclosure so I can do pizzas inside. It will obviously more of a hassle than the blackstone. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1) blackstone looks great, especially for convenience. Wouldn't taste be that much better with charcoal or wood in a classically configured wood oven? Be nice to have blackstone around for the convenience, not withstanding all the pizzas you guys are producing look fantastic.
> 
> 2) how does blackstone do in the cold of winter (ie upper Midwest). I assume fine, just be careful with pizza stone ?


1. In a conventional wood/coal fired pizza oven the advantage is high temperature. The wood does not impart any flavor to the pizza. The smoke doesn't get near the pie as it would when conventional barbecue cooking. The Blackstone gets as high a temperature as a wood fired oven in a fraction of the time. Easier to control the temperature also.

2. The 60,000 burner will heat up no problem. If a stone were to crack you could replace it with a steel plate and never have to worry about it. I would be concerned about leaving it out in the weather unprotected. The legs are easily removed and could be placed in a custom built-in enclosure. It could look like a conventional wood fired oven with the convenience of the gas burner. Like a garage protecting it from the elements. Be aware that it is made of steel and will rust if rained/snowed on.

I'm really enjoying the oven. it heats up quick and I make great pizza on the fly in just a few minutes. I keep dough ready in the fridge. Some of the guys are also cooking steaks and fish with great results. Cedar plank salmon comes out amazing because the unit works like a broiler. (They sell the cedar planks at Walmart)

Cheers!


----------

